# brush extension



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

are these things worth it ?










or should I just keep taping a brush to the end of my ext pole when I have to reach over the 2nd floor stair railing to cut in the wall prep at the crown molding in the stair well ?

'cause I ain't about to set up the lil giant for six linear feet


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ya, got one in my box and use it often.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Bill 


They sure are i have had one in my trailer for years had to use it this week it worked well 

I used to do the old tape trick


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> are these things worth it ?
> 
> or should I just keep taping a brush to the end of my ext pole when I have to reach over the 2nd floor stair railing to cut in the wall prep at the crown molding in the stair well ?
> 
> 'cause I ain't about to set up the lil giant for six linear feet


Very handy. If your ladder is a little short, awkward stair wells, too lazy to climb a step ladder to cut ceilings, lots of stuff. Takes some practice to use.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> are these things worth it ?


Yes. :yes:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

no you dont need it but some like it so i guess try it an see .........me personally, ive become used to the ''whip'' you get with the tape and pole


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Like 'em when I need 'em.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

back in the day, I made my own long handled brush. It was only about 18 inches and couldn't reach all hard to get spots

(that's what she said)


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I use them to cut in ceilings before rolling. I put a big 3.5" oval on the end and slap the paint on.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Definitely get. Doesn't move around like tape does on a brush. Better control esp. up on that 40


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes absolutely , it's called a broken arm .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep they are worth it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Save tape and buy one.

It will cost you a couple coffees but that's about it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

A very handy tool to have and use. I still use the tape and pole method as well as this toy.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Definitely a good tool to get. I use it often to cut in around chandeliers in foyers that can't be reached with a ladder.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well I guess that's kinda unanimous

thanks

when I was still painting, they looked like a DIY gizmo, now that I've had you guys test them for a few decades, I'll make the move. :thumbup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

One final note on extenders,
The type pictured in the op is the kind that's been around for years. It has a metal clamp you push the handle into, holds the brush nice and tight.
This pic is of a new type I bought recently. It has a bolt and wing nut to go through the hole on the brush handle and a piece of Velcro to secure the top of the handle.
The new kind sucks! Not even close to the old ones in stability. As with many things, they ruined it by improvement.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

It's called a man helper. The brush holding thingamajig is a man helper.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have one of those Bill showed. I use it when I need to cut around something tough, like a light fixture or fan 20' up. If I just need to jam some paint somewhere, tape works fine.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Every pro knows to keep one in their station wagon at all times!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have two of them and use them on probabally every job i do.Used one this morning to t.u. some beams.Beats using a ladder .I've cut stuff in with them on a fully extended 16' pole.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

daArch said:


> are these things worth it ?
> 
> or should I just keep taping a brush to the end of my ext pole when I have to reach over the 2nd floor stair railing to cut in the wall prep at the crown molding in the stair well ?
> 
> 'cause I ain't about to set up the lil giant for six linear feet


'20 Little giant is back killing finger smashing... I hate mine. I only use it when I absolutely have to. I'm going to try Werners version .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

modernfinish said:


> '20 Little giant is back killing finger smashing... I hate mine. I only use it when I absolutely have to. I'm going to try Werners version .


BEAUTIFUL Hijack.

Steve Richards is proud :thumbup:


But seriously, they look the same. Let us know if there is a difference (in your OWN DAMN thread  :whistling2: :thumbsup:

The lighter (type 1) #22 (5' 7" step) is 39 lbs and makes all the difference in handling than the type 1A Classic (54 lbs). I own the classic but have handled and used the type 1.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

To continue the hijack Costco sells the lightweight 17' little giant. Very manageable. I also recently bought the Werner version which can be a 9' step, not sure the total length. It's definitely heavier but doable.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Now this is a brush extension. Way more stable than the ones in the OP. there is virtually no chance the brush will slip or move. And no more pita wing nuts for positioning. You just flex it to where you want it and it stays there. Whizz type roller attachment too.

It was only about $10 more than the old ones At pro show prices. 


http://www.mccauleytools.com/indexmobile.html


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Those things are heavy when using on the end of an extension pole . We used to use them but have since shifted to a Canadian product called the Gooseneck Brush by AD Richards . It is rubberized and flexible and can be turned to almost any angle and it threads on the end of any extension pole ...really a GREAT Brush and Extender all in one !!! You would love it Bill !!!

So simple...


----------

